# New dude here.  Need some help.



## badcopnodonut (Jul 3, 2011)

My current goal is to drop some weight and maintain some of the muscle that I have.  I just ordered 2 bottles Androhard and 2 bottles each of Clen/T3. I'm trying get to about 170-175 LBS.  I'm around 185ish now and about 13-15% bodyfat.  I workout 5-6 days a week with about 3-5 days of cardio from 15-45 minutes.  What I'm confused about is the Clen/T3.  The Clen is 200 MCG/ 30 ML and the T3 is 100 MCG/ 30 ML.  I konw about the ramp up/ ramp down for the T3 and 2 weeks on 2 weeks off for Clen.  Would the 2 bottles of each (Clen/T3) be enough for say a 6 week cycle? I have Phentermine to use on the off weeks of Clen, but if that's not a smart move let me know.   I've had some experience with other PH's like every ANC Rage product and Tren/SD cycles.  I just recovered from a shoulder surgery (SLAP Tear with bicep tendon reattachment).  I've lost everything that I gained over the past few years and trying to get back into the swing of things. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jul 3, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## GymBuilder (Jul 3, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## amontgomery (Jul 4, 2011)

*is post cycle needed*

I am almost finished doing 60 days of sterone d3 testerone replacement , some say I don't need to do a post cylce amd some say I do. what do you suggest. some suggest I can start using triple threat test, but iI thought about trying androgenrator.


----------



## badcopnodonut (Jul 4, 2011)

Anyone?  Forgot to add that I'm 28 5'11'' at 185.


----------



## Gena Marie (Jul 4, 2011)

Welcome to the board.  I am sure you will get tons of great advice


----------



## besharp (Jul 5, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!  Tons of excellent advice here.


----------



## ted8541 (Jul 6, 2011)

Welcome.


----------



## RAWS n More (Jul 6, 2011)

badcopnodonut said:


> My current goal is to drop some weight and maintain some of the muscle that I have.  I just ordered 2 bottles Androhard and 2 bottles each of Clen/T3. I'm trying get to about 170-175 LBS.  I'm around 185ish now and about 13-15% bodyfat.  I workout 5-6 days a week with about 3-5 days of cardio from 15-45 minutes.  What I'm confused about is the Clen/T3.  The Clen is 200 MCG/ 30 ML and the T3 is 100 MCG/ 30 ML.  I konw about the ramp up/ ramp down for the T3 and 2 weeks on 2 weeks off for Clen.  Would the 2 bottles of each (Clen/T3) be enough for say a 6 week cycle? I have Phentermine to use on the off weeks of Clen, but if that's not a smart move let me know.   I've had some experience with other PH's like every ANC Rage product and Tren/SD cycles.  I just recovered from a shoulder surgery (SLAP Tear with bicep tendon reattachment).  I've lost everything that I gained over the past few years and trying to get back into the swing of things. Any help would be greatly appreciated.




Welcome bro, post this in the anabolic zone, and im sure you will get some good advice.

rnm


----------



## eric5476us (Jul 9, 2011)

Welcome


----------

